# Appaloosa stallion- Trouble!



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with you that he's cowhocked. As for the rest of him, i don't mind the angle of his shoulder or the overall set of his neck, though to me he could use more depth through the girth, which would make his neck not look so long because his back isn't really on the long side IMO.
Bum high right now, though that may or may not level out depending on how much more upward growth he has in him.
With some more muscle, i think he shall have a nice haunch on him
Short cannons and pasterns
I also agree that his hocks are off. Sickled or just low-set - more pics would help


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm not a super expert on confo. But I agree with the cow hock. 

Also might I add that I love his coloring


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It's hard to say due to how he's standing. I think he's base narrow all around despite being a nice solid wide horse.

I know you're planning on gelding and I think that's good.

He doesn't have any major flaws, he's super solid and I LOVE how he's matured, he looks like a different horse, so grown up!! There are definitely some weak points which is why I say gelding is good lol, but nothing I would see as a problem at all. A lot of the things (inc the base narrow) could very well change as he continues to mature. Especially as a trail horse, I don't see any problems.

You are right to be proud of him!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see cow hocked. but, a better picture might show that. horses back legs always turn out. it is normal. but, if the leg bone from hock to ground is not vertical, then you may say he is cow hocked.

horse has good bone all around. shoulder is not impressive and neck set on a bit low. he is a real nice horse, but not sure why he is worthy of stallionhood. but then, that's a personal decision which you do not need to validate.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am partial to Appies, as the best show horse & horse period, I have ever known (not owned by me, rats!) was one. The way he is standing in that last picture, he does appear somewhat cow hocked, see how his hocks almost touch each other? But I suspect that is just because he is grazing and not squared up. He does have a bit of steep croup, hence the pointy butt, but not overly by any means. His best feature is his neck I think, almost ties in too high but not quite so I think it looks nice. He has a handsome head as well. Decent horse.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like he will make you a great gelding
Not very good conformation shots, so can only guess.
I would suspect that he is sickle hocked, when stood up correctly, and also cow hocked, although I would like to see him set up standing square, with typical conformation shots
Neck ties in low. He has good bone, and a very kind eye, with decent sized looking feet
Does he wing with his front feet? Is he foundation bred?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry, what is winging? :lol: 
And yes, he has a lot of foundation apps in him. Red mans image, Wilber's bright babe, magic, a few others. I dug deep into his lineage the other day and found a lot of foundation appys.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Winging would be swinging the foot in toward the midline when they move. Paddling would be swinging the foot to the outside when they move.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

QtrBel said:


> Winging would be swinging the foot in toward the midline when they move. Paddling would be swinging the foot to the outside when they move.


Right, and those hooves to me, along with front end conformation, suggest a horse that wings, thus my question, far as travel


----------

